# New Member



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi I'm a new member to the forum, I have been using it for information and help over the last year.

I bought a used Gaggia classic around a year ago and I have since done a few easy mods like the rancilio steam wand, OPV valve, IMS screen.

After about 4 months I bought a sage grinder pro I have been switching between grinding for espresso or for the V60.

I'm hoping to use the forum to iron out a few issues with the classic and maybe spot a few bargains for a grinder upgrade.

My bean supply has been varied, used Pact for a while and York coffee emporium under subscription. More recently I have been buying the odd bag one being Hasbeans Ana Sora and mystery 11 from coffee compass.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome!
This is how a first post should look like, thank you so much for keeping our faith alive


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Welcome, great introduction!

Now go and find a thread called Can't post in... actually, never mind ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

I've always blamed the poor presentation of milky drinks on my Classic's steam power. Suppose that's out the window now.?

Welcome.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Maybe it's my cups? Yes, in fact definitely my cups.


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Gavin said:


> Maybe it's my cups? Yes, in fact definitely my cups.


 I blame the interface between the milk jug and the cup for my latte art results, I seriously need to upgrade that part.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Welcome! What's up with the Gaggia?


----------



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

MartinB said:


> Welcome! What's up with the Gaggia?


 Thanks, not major problems but I have some dripping from the steam wand when it's not in use & when I run water through the steam wand I also get a stream of water coming through the group. I've always thought it may be seals that's need replacing but with a lack of experience I haven't plucked up the courage to take the classic apart.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Gavin said:


> I've always blamed the poor presentation of milky drinks on my Classic's steam power. Suppose that's out the window now.
> Welcome.


Same. This photo made my heart sink 
@Gavin what's your steaming technique?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Same. This photo made my heart sink
> @Gavin what's your steaming technique?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


you might want to ask@Nicknak for a nice little steam tip


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

KingoftheHeath said:


> Same. This photo made my heart sink
> @Gavin what's your steaming technique?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's gotten better recently since I started leaving a minute or so after the wand purge before steaming.

I usually stretch until 30/40 degrees then try to get the swirl going until 65ish.

This is the best I've gotten (by some distance)...








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

Gavin said:


> It's gotten better recently since I started leaving a minute or so after the wand purge before steaming.
> 
> I usually stretch until 30/40 degrees then try to get the swirl going until 65ish.
> 
> ...


What does 30/40 feel like to the touch and can your say roughly how many seconds it takes?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hasi said:


> you might want to ask@Nicknak for a nice little steam tip


Didn't realise he did then for the Silva wand. I'm sure they're great quality. Did you notice much of a difference?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

KingoftheHeath said:


> What does 30/40 feel like to the touch and can your say roughly how many seconds it takes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


30 is about when your jug is getting hot to the touch. My Thermometer was pretty cheap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack D (Jan 10, 2020)

I've recently started steaming just before the temperature light comes on (around 30 seconds for me) it's improved the texture of my milk tenfold.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Gavin said:


> Didn't realise he did then for the Silva wand. I'm sure they're great quality. Did you notice much of a difference?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


he can do almost everything, I'd believe 

If things are going too quick for your liking, less holes might do. Test drive with one hole blocked by a toothpick end and see how you're getting along!


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Hasi said:


> he can do almost everything, I'd believe
> 
> If things are going too quick for your liking, less holes might do. Test drive with one hole blocked by a toothpick end and see how you're getting along!


Now I'm confused. My Silvia tip has only got one hole.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Now I'm confused. My Silvia tip has only got one hole.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I could do you one with no holes ?


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> I could do you one with no holes


It'll make my milk better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Binks (Mar 21, 2019)

Gavin said:


> Now I'm confused. My Silvia tip has only got one hole.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 In that case don't stick a toothpick in it, unless you like loud noises ?


----------

